# Cort EVL-Z47



## seawave (May 1, 2009)

Has anyone got this model? no reviews/demos so far... i'm confused between this one and SC-207!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 1, 2009)

suspiciously cheap but looks like it could be decent.

I'd recommend a pickup swap though, HZs are awful.


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 1, 2009)

Looks pretty cool. I have never played this model before but I did play an older strat style Cort a few years ago and it seemed to be really well built. Sounded pretty good as well but I think the last owner installed a Dimarzio Evo in the bridge.


----------



## Triple-J (May 1, 2009)

I started a thread about it a while ago as I'm curious about it myself from what I understand it's a recent model it seems ok and cheap too (Thomann had it going for under &#163;300) it really needs a pickup swap though.


----------



## Yoshi (May 1, 2009)

Pic for the uninitiated.







On par with their EVL4 series judging by the numbers and options. I would put an 81-7 in there or some Blackouts. Looks awesome otherwise.


----------



## Apophis (May 1, 2009)

looks really nice and can be nice as a first 7 string maybe


----------



## groph (May 1, 2009)

Those inlays are hella lame. 

/hater

The market needs more single cut 7's.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 1, 2009)

it's not the inlays I'm worried about, it's the pickups


----------



## playstopause (May 1, 2009)

^

Well, that's easy to change compared to inlays.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 1, 2009)

they're pretty small and inconspicuous anyway, I don't mind em


----------



## XeoFLCL (May 1, 2009)

Man I have a thing for singlecut 7 strings. With the AES-RS7 being one of my favorites. Too bad they're ridiculously overpriced and difficult to find.. Are these available anywhere in the US? (I'd prolly cover up the inlays or something though, I like to stay away from religious debate )

Found one, but never heard of 9mileguitar  http://www.9mileguitar.com/product....232565DE708A618D6.qscstrfrnt04?productId=1005


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 1, 2009)

> Active EMG: EMG Active technology is a MUST to metal achievers yielding a high output without noise.



HZ = PASSIVE = FAIL.


----------



## TMM (May 1, 2009)

Cool TRC. Seems decent enough. The body looks almost like it was modeled after the Ryan Shuck Yamaha


----------



## CrashRG (May 1, 2009)

thats actually pretty sweet looking


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 1, 2009)

that looks pretty cool!


----------



## seawave (May 1, 2009)

yeah, indeed, that look wins all over


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (May 1, 2009)

i would be leary of any of these companies...i would bet anything that i lower end schecter/ltd/ibby would be a much more solid guitar.IMO. really feel that if someone gets something half decent for their first guitar, not only do you have a smaller amount of problems all together with junky hardware/wood/electronics but if you decide against playing guitar or 7 string guitars whatever it may be you can actually get some of your money back...put that guitar on here or ebay after it's used and see what you get for it...is all im trying to say. take it or leave it


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 1, 2009)

the old guitarist in my band has a Cort, it wasn't a bad guitar.

I'd be interested to see what this one sounds like with a 707 or 81-7 in the bridge.


----------



## Cadavuh (May 1, 2009)

I used to have a cheap cort 5 string bass that was awesome for the price. I say if its your looking to get it as your first 7 then go for it!


----------



## Yoshi (May 2, 2009)

iondestroyer1527 said:


> i would be leary of any of these companies...i would bet anything that i lower end schecter/ltd/ibby would be a much more solid guitar.IMO. really feel that if someone gets something half decent for their first guitar, not only do you have a smaller amount of problems all together with junky hardware/wood/electronics but if you decide against playing guitar or 7 string guitars whatever it may be you can actually get some of your money back...put that guitar on here or ebay after it's used and see what you get for it...is all im trying to say. take it or leave it



Err, actually Cort are better than all low end Schecters I've played. I played a KX model that was only 699AUD and it slayed most guitars below 1400AUD. They are quite consistent in quality so you do get what you paid for. Especially the Z-custom, that's just a beautiful guitar all round. You should try it, you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## XeoFLCL (May 2, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> Err, actually Cort are better than all low end Schecters I've played. I played a KX model that was only 699AUD and it slayed most guitars below 1400AUD. They are quite consistent in quality so you do get what you paid for. Especially the Z-custom, that's just a beautiful guitar all round. You should try it, you'll be pleasantly surprised.


Man that makes me want one more and more. Good thing school ends soon so I can focus on getting a fulltime job


----------



## Yoshi (May 2, 2009)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 2, 2009)

I was unaware that cort made electric guitars


----------



## Ishan (May 2, 2009)

So you guys know, Cort makes most, if not all, of the big brand name korean guitars. So the quality should be on par with Schecter, LTD, etc...


----------



## Yoshi (May 2, 2009)

Ishan said:


> So you guys know, Cort makes most, if not all, of the big brand name korean guitars. So the quality should be on par with Schecter, LTD, etc...



I thought it was just the same factory, I didn't know that Cort owned it. But like I said, Corts generally play better than most guitars in their price range. Cort don't really have a High End range anymore. But their G series with EMG S and 89 pickups are cool.


----------



## XeoFLCL (May 2, 2009)

Are there any more dealers that have the EVL-Z47 that deal throughout the US? I'm not too sure about 9mileguitar, I've honestly never heard of them.

Also, there's gotta be a way to get rid of those cheesy inlays  I'd prolly cut out some white pinstriping tape and cover them up with faux block inlays, as I'm definitely not a satan worshipper lol.. though I don't know how great that'd look


----------



## Yoshi (May 2, 2009)

XeoFLCL said:


> Are there any more dealers that have the EVL-Z47 that deal throughout the US? I'm not too sure about 9mileguitar, I've honestly never heard of them.
> 
> Also, there's gotta be a way to get rid of those cheesy inlays  I'd prolly cut out some white pinstriping tape and cover them up with faux block inlays, as I'm definitely not a satan worshipper lol.. though I don't know how great that'd look



pentagrams are wiccan symbols, only through image abuse has such imagery come to represent satanism.


----------



## I_infect (May 2, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> I thought it was just the same factory, I didn't know that Cort owned it



There are many similarities between the Cort Viva 7 neck and a 7321, the are basically the same. Didn't know who owned what, I just thought Ibanez had contracted Cort do make em etc. As far the guitar, I always wanted the 6 string version of this, so the 7 is for me. Cort has some very nice guitars, and is very underrated. I'd definitely give it a shot. Can't be any worse than the Epiphone Goth 7


----------



## mat091285 (May 2, 2009)

blackout that thing! .... it looks like a 7 string Eclipse from the ESP LTD range ..


----------



## Yoshi (May 2, 2009)

I_infect said:


> There are many similarities between the Cort Viva 7 neck and a 7321, the are basically the same. Didn't know who owned what, I just thought Ibanez had contracted Cort do make em etc. As far the guitar, I always wanted the 6 string version of this, so the 7 is for me. Cort has some very nice guitars, and is very underrated. I'd definitely give it a shot. Can't be any worse than the Epiphone Goth 7



But Cort is mostly from Korea. Even a lot of their low end stuff are Korean made.


----------



## XeoFLCL (May 2, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> pentagrams are wiccan symbols, only through image abuse has such imagery come to represent satanism.


Yeah, but I like to keep my music and image agnostic usually as associating religion with your music or your image can get some weird people following you/scolding you/harassing you/whatever  thats one reason I stay far away from religion period as it's such a heated debate I'd rather not be in the middle of.


----------



## technomancer (May 2, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> pentagrams are wiccan symbols, only through image abuse has such imagery come to represent satanism.



Actually pentagrams are older than wicca or satanism  IIRC they date back to ancient babylon... and Venus basically traces a pentagram through the sky in its orbital path. 

Also worth noting that the pentagram was associated with satanism long before wicca existed.


----------



## damigu (May 2, 2009)

i like the headstock. understated and elegant. (of course, should anything less be expected of a PRS clone head?)

the body bevels are probably comfortable but don't look very good, imo.


----------



## Yoshi (May 2, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Actually pentagrams are older than wicca or satanism  IIRC they date back to ancient babylon... and Venus basically traces a pentagram through the sky in its orbital path.
> 
> Also worth noting that the pentagram was associated with satanism long before wicca existed.



Ah thanks for that, Never knew that. My mum's a wiccan so I'd just assumed.

But wasn't "Satanism" just the term the Holy Vatican use against those who worshiped a different god other than "God" hundreds of years ago?


----------



## EliNoPants (May 2, 2009)

man, that thing wins so hard on looks, if it came with specs similar to the Carpenter ESP/LTD i'd be all the fuck over it


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 3, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> Ah thanks for that, Never knew that. My mum's a wiccan so I'd just assumed.
> 
> But wasn't "Satanism" just the term the Holy Vatican use against those who worshiped a different god other than "God" hundreds of years ago?


those are heathens, infidels and in our nicer PC society: unbelievers


----------



## seawave (May 3, 2009)

EliNoPants said:


> man, that thing wins so hard on looks, if it came with specs similar to the Carpenter ESP/LTD i'd be all the fuck over it



here's the truth


----------



## XeoFLCL (May 3, 2009)

seawave said:


> here's the truth
> 
> 
> EliNoPants said:
> ...


Exactly. If it had a 27" scale, I'd be all over this. I have a thing for 7 string LPs and the bevels on this are amazing. Not to mention, satin black is one of my favorite finishes (alongside natural, white, and red quilt/flame) I'd rather have the bolt-on neck though, still.


----------



## Stitch (May 3, 2009)

iondestroyer1527 said:


> i would be leary of any of these companies...i would bet anything that i lower end schecter/ltd/ibby would be a much more solid guitar.IMO. really feel that if someone gets something half decent for their first guitar, not only do you have a smaller amount of problems all together with junky hardware/wood/electronics but if you decide against playing guitar or 7 string guitars whatever it may be you can actually get some of your money back...put that guitar on here or ebay after it's used and see what you get for it...is all im trying to say. take it or leave it





Yoshi said:


> Err, actually Cort are better than all low end Schecters I've played. I played a KX model that was only 699AUD and it slayed most guitars below 1400AUD. They are quite consistent in quality so you do get what you paid for. Especially the Z-custom, that's just a beautiful guitar all round. You should try it, you'll be pleasantly surprised.



I find it hilarious you are knocking on a company that _builds_ the Schecters and Ibanez you speak of. Any Ibanez with a 'C' at the start of the serial number is made in Cort's Korean factory. The other big manufacturer in Korea beside Cort is Samick, who tend to make a lot of stuff for other companies.

Anyway, have you ever stopped to compare an Ibanez SZ/SZR with an ESP MH250 and a Scechter Hellraiser and a Schecter 006. Prepare to be amazed! With the exception of slight shape differences, they are all identical.

Cort (and Samick) as a brand have never done well as they have ugly names and almost no endorsees, but if you find one going at a decent price rest assured it's identical to most big company mode,s but cheaper, because it doesn't have "Schecter" or "Ibanez" on the headstock.


----------



## HamBungler (May 3, 2009)

Stitch said:


> I find it hilarious you are knocking on a company that _builds_ the Schecters and Ibanez you speak of. Any Ibanez with a 'C' at the start of the serial number is made in Cort's Korean factory. The other big manufacturer in Korea beside Cort is Samick, who tend to make a lot of stuff for other companies.
> 
> Anyway, have you ever stopped to compare an Ibanez SZ/SZR with an ESP MH250 and a Scechter Hellraiser and a Schecter 006. Prepare to be amazed! With the exception of slight shape differences, they are all identical.
> 
> Cort (and Samick) as a brand have never done well as they have ugly names and almost no endorsees, but if you find one going at a decent price rest assured it's identical to most big company mode,s but cheaper, because it doesn't have "Schecter" or "Ibanez" on the headstock.



This is the truth. I own a newer Samick Formula (telecaster knockoff with a few tweaks) and its just as good as my Ibby and Schecter.


----------



## grim_guitarist (Dec 16, 2009)

So is the Cort around the same quality as Agile? I am considering a Septor pro or the EVL-Z47.... any opinions?


----------



## JaeSwift (Dec 16, 2009)

Cort guitars are really good, well built instruments. They're made in the same factory as Korean Ibanez's and ESP guitars (the factory company is called Core-Tech, Cort is their own guitar brand).

Expect something on par with LTD's and midrange Ibanez's


----------



## grim_guitarist (Dec 16, 2009)

JaeSwift said:


> Cort guitars are really good, well built instruments. They're made in the same factory as Korean Ibanez's and ESP guitars (the factory company is called Core-Tech, Cort is their own guitar brand).
> 
> Expect something on par with LTD's and midrange Ibanez's


 
Good to know man, thanks for the input. Here is what I am looking at for the near future... Cort EVL-Z47 --- Agile Septor Pro 25" --- Agile AB-3500 Baritone --- Agile AL-2800 Baritone --- What do you guys think??


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 16, 2009)

A 7.5 month bump for this?

Look at it this way Cort makes many of the lower-end, not necessarily bad, guitars by many other companies. In fact if it's made in Korea, there's a good chance it was made at a Cort facility.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 16, 2009)

Anyone who played a Cort Curbow bass will attest to the quality. 6 or 7 years ago a Cort Curbow was the cheap bass to have, the general consensus was that the quality far out-stripped the price. I wouldn't be surprised if their guitars are great value for money too.

It's just a shame about the inlays on that 7 string, the inlays would make that thing look out of place on anything other than a teen goth


----------



## BigPhi84 (Dec 16, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> It's a shame about the inlays on that 7 string, the inlays would make that thing look out of place on anything other than a teen goth



What else would you expect? It's the EViL Z47. Lol


----------



## Konfusius (Dec 16, 2009)

Cort endorse guitar murphy... nothing to add, really, they are sweet. but never played this one but always wanted to and soon will... will let you know about it.


----------



## kris_jammage (Feb 3, 2010)

Alright lads, new to the site here, buyin this as my first seven string in a week or two and was just wondering if you could suggest a good replacement pick-up set as the EMG HZ7's aint the best! 

Cheers!


----------



## avenger (Feb 3, 2010)

I like those recessed knobs.


----------



## Belialuk (Apr 19, 2010)

Hopefully going to be buying one of these soon. For the price can't go wrong really


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Apr 19, 2010)

If it had different inlays, I'd be all over it...but like an above poster said, I could just throw some white tape over them. Other than that, it's the shit!


----------

